# Llum verda... Llum verd...



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tothom!

Actualment els mitjans fan servir molt l'expressió "donar _llum_ _verda_", així, en femení. Però si tenim en compte que allò que emet un semàfor és llum artificial... no hauria de ser _llum verd_? Jo mai no hi havia parat atenció fins que m'ho van corregir en una traducció que vaig fer: jo hi vaig posar _llum_ _verda_ perquè és el que gairebé tots els mitjans fan servir, en canvi, hi ha un diari que opta per _llum_ _verd_ (el diari per al qual feia la traducció...)

Què en dieu? Ja tinc ganes de llegir els vostres raonaments!

Apa, una abraçada!


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Actualment els mitjans fan servir molt l'expressió "donar _llum_ _verda_", així, en femení. Però si tenim en compte que allò que emet un semàfor és llum artificial... no hauria de ser _llum verd_? Jo mai no hi havia parat atenció fins que m'ho van corregir en una traducció que vaig fer: jo hi vaig posar _llum_ _verda_ perquè és el que gairebé tots els mitjans fan servir, en canvi, hi ha un diari que opta per _llum_ _verd_ (el diari per al qual feia la traducció...)
> 
> Què en dieu? Ja tinc ganes de llegir els vostres raonaments!
> 
> Apa, una abraçada!



Hola, Traduc. Jo crec que totes dues expressions serien possibles, segons el context. Per exemple, si parlem d'un semàfor, seria "s'encén el llum verd", perquè és un aparell que fa llum, mentre que si parlem de "donar llum", en aquest cas, en l'acció de donar, estem parlant de la llum com a forma d'energia. Així, per exemple, donaríem "llum verda" a un projecte, en el sentit de donar-li el vist-i-plau.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon dia, Cecilio.

Té molt de sentit el teu argument. De tota manera no és aquesta una metàfora relativa al semàfor i... no emeten els semàfors llum artificial?

Ai... No ho sé... Jo també sempre ho havia dit en femení fins que m'ho van corregir i ja dubto de tot!


----------



## Cecilio

Jo diria:

1. "El semàfor emet llum verda".

2. "El llum verd (del semàfor) s'acaba d'encendre".

I diria "donar llum verda a un projecte". Ara bé, acabe de consultar el Diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia, on diu: "donar/tenir llum verd".. No sé... No sembla molt coherent, a no ser que s'entenga que "donar llum" és una espècie de metàfora en la qual hi ha algun aparell, com un fanal, que fa la llum. Llavors, la persona que "dona el llum" està en realitat encenent el llum que fa (o dóna) la llum.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo ho entenc de la mateixa manera que el Cecilio. El llum és un aparell, la llum és l'ona-partícula d'energia. Així, tant li fa si ve del sol o d'una font artificial, que sempre serà "la llum". Encendre "el llum" fa més referència a l'aparell que emet la llum (la làmpada, el far del cotxe, etc.).

"Donar llum verda" jo també ho entenia referit a la llum en ella mateixa i no tant a l'aparell emissor. Suposo que el DGREC, en canvi, ho deu entendre referent a l'aparell.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies! Els del diari El Punt fan servir "llum verd"... Té molt de sentit tot el que dieu, però...


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> "Donar llum verda" jo també ho entenia referit a la llum en ella mateixa i no tant a l'aparell emissor. Suposo que el DGREC, en canvi, ho deu entendre referent a l'aparell.



Jo entenc el mateix que vosaltres. El que no m'entra al cap m'ho miri per on m'ho miri és el sentit que pot tenir donar "llum verd"...  

Ah, em sembla que ara veig per on va la cosa... però costa molt, a veure... Al DGREC diuen que el senyal lluminós del semàfor és "el llum". Per exemple, diem "has passat en vermell!" (i no "vermella"), i aquí ens mengem "llum" ("has passat en llum vermell", com l'exemple que donen). Llavors, suposo que interpreten que "donar o tenir llum verd" és que aquell senyal està encès. I com que "tenim verd" (i ens tornem a menjar "llum" - "llum verd"), podem passar o engegar el projecte. A mi em sembla que aquesta expressió és una metàfora del semàfor.

Bé, m'afiguro que he embolicat una mica la troca. Jo també ho entenc com vosaltres, però quan he vist la definició que donen al diccionari he pensat que potser van per aquí.

Salut, gent!


----------



## Cecilio

betulina said:


> Jo entenc el mateix que vosaltres. El que no m'entra al cap m'ho miri per on m'ho miri és el sentit que pot tenir donar "llum verd"...
> 
> Ah, em sembla que ara veig per on va la cosa... però costa molt, a veure... Al DGREC diuen que el senyal lluminós del semàfor és "el llum". Per exemple, diem "has passat en vermell!" (i no "vermella"), i aquí ens mengem "llum" ("has passat en llum vermell", com l'exemple que donen). Llavors, suposo que interpreten que "donar o tenir llum verd" és que aquell senyal està encès. I com que "tenim verd" (i ens tornem a menjar "llum" - "llum verd"), podem passar o engegar el projecte. A mi em sembla que aquesta expressió és una metàfora del semàfor.
> 
> Bé, m'afiguro que he embolicat una mica la troca. Jo també ho entenc com vosaltres, però quan he vist la definició que donen al diccionari he pensat que potser van per aquí.
> 
> Salut, gent!



Jo diria que quan diem "He passat en vermell", el fet que l'adjectiu vaja en masculí no es deu a la paraula "llum". Expressions de colors com ara "en blanc i negre", "en blanc", etc. utilitzen habitualment les formes en masculí.

Crec que el tema de "donar llum verd/verda" és bastant peculiar, i resulta difícil dir que la versió "llum verda" siga incorrecta.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, potser ho hauria de preguntar directament al diari que abans us comentava. De fet, tot just ara he fet una consulta a l'Enciclopèdia Catalana on-line per buscar-hi una altra cosa i casualment he vist "llum verda"... 

Mil gràcies, Betulina i Cecilio!


----------



## betulina

Cecilio said:


> Jo diria que quan diem "He passat en vermell", el fet que l'adjectiu vaja en masculí no es deu a la paraula "llum". Expressions de colors com ara "en blanc i negre", "en blanc", etc. utilitzen habitualment les formes en masculí.
> 
> Crec que el tema de "donar llum verd/verda" és bastant peculiar, i resulta difícil dir que la versió "llum verda" siga incorrecta.



Sí, sí, Cecilio, hi estic d'acord.  Només intentava trobar una explicació a per què el diccionari es decanta per "llum verd". 

Traductora, si ho preguntes, ja ens ho explicaràs! (Espero que no et diguin que és el que diu el diccionari!  )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bé, ja saps que, a banda dels diccionaris, els mitjans tenen els seus manuals d'estil amb els seus raonaments...

Ara estic fent una altra traducció d'aquelles "amb continguts curiosos"... Demà no pararé de bombardejar-vos!!!

Merci i bona nit!


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots, 

En l'argot del colorimetrics (tintorers i estampadors) el llum es el focus emisor, mentre que la llum es l'ona emitida per el focus.


----------

